# Is Homoeomma chilensis a good beginner?



## Songbirdsingz (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey guys. I'm thinking about raising another T along with my avic avic. I was wondering if the Chilean Flame Dwarf T is a good one for beginners? I have heard they tend to be quite curious and fun, and most seem docile. I think they are super gorgeous. I know some people aren't dwarf fans, but they're just so darn cute. Anyone raise any of these?

Would love to see pics of them too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fried rice (Aug 5, 2020)

This species is perfect for beginners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 5, 2020)

By most accounts they're quite hardy and docile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 6, 2020)

I love mine, but no, not for a first T.

Their growth is GLACIAL. I mean like, Aphonopelma slings grow quickly by comparison.

An ideal starter T has a moderate growth rate in my opinion...doesn't take a decade to look like something. An ideal starter T is readily available and not expensive (last time I looked, H. chilensis was either very hard to come by at this point and/or expensive.)

I'm all for getting one if you have the opportunity, but get something else too so that you're not bored as hell for the first few years.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BennyBTamachi (Aug 6, 2020)

nicodimus22 said:


> I love mine, but no, not for a first T.
> 
> Their growth is GLACIAL. I mean like, Aphonopelma slings grow quickly by comparison.
> 
> ...


True, for owner who start with slings. But if adult, it is an ideal starter T, in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 6, 2020)

Who has them available? I have 14 Tarantulas last I counted and I won't get bored of one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Aug 6, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Who has them available? I have 14 Tarantulas last I counted and I won't get bored of one


I know a guy, but man they are pricey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frogdaddy (Aug 6, 2020)

Well another T added to my wish list. Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 6, 2020)

BennyBTamachi said:


> True, for owner who start with slings. But if adult, it is an ideal starter T, in my opinion.



Let's examine the criteria for what makes a good starter T, and see how H. chilensis does with them:

-hardy species/tolerant of a new owner's husbandry errors (pass)

-tendency to be docile (pass)

-readily available (depends on when you ask. Sometimes they're just not out there to buy. Only 1/4 inch slings are normally available when they're for sale.)

-inexpensive (fail)

-decent growth rate (fail)

-good eater (fail)

Something like T. albopilosus or G. pulchripes passes all of these.

Why do you think H. chilensis is a good starter? You're entitled to your opinion, but I'm trying to understand why you feel this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 6, 2020)

I saw someone selling what looked like an adult female for $400.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## FrDoc (Aug 6, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> I saw someone selling what looked like an adult female for $400.


I dropped $65US over a year ago for a sling that was about 1/8” (3mm).  I have no doubt you could fetch $400 for an 0.1.  Plus, I agree wholeheartedly that these are NOT good first T’s.  Mine has molted twice, is maaaaaybe 1/2”, and still lives in a pill vial.  I must say however, that pill vial is a microcosm of a regular fossorial set up.  The wee beastie has constructed a two entrance burrow system that thankfully can be viewed from the side, VERY cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 6, 2020)

FrDoc said:


> I dropped $65US over a year ago for a sling that was about 1/8” (3mm).  I have no doubt you could fetch $400 for an 0.1.  Plus, I agree wholeheartedly that these are NOT good first T’s.  Mine has molted twice, is maaaaaybe 1/2”, and still lives in a pill vial.  I must say however, that pill vial is a microcosm of a regular fossorial set up.  The wee beastie has constructed a two entrance burrow system that thankfully can be viewed from the side, VERY cool.


I purchased a 1/4 sling earlier this year and paid a shameful amount for it. The European breeders appear to have caught on that we're desperate, so the price that you picked yours from (I think FNT had them at that price?) is no longer available.

I have a subadult male as well, which I paid $75 for a few years ago.

I honestly don't think they are bad for new keepers, despite not molting often. I just don't see how someone who is new to tarantulas is going to commit to dropping $200-$400 on a species that is difficult to come by these days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FrDoc (Aug 6, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> I purchased a 1/4 sling earlier this year and paid a shameful amount for it. The European breeders appear to have caught on that we're desperate, so the price that you picked yours from (I think FNT had them at that price?) is no longer available.
> 
> I have a subadult male as well, which I paid $75 for a few years ago.
> 
> I honestly don't think they are bad for new keepers, despite not molting often. I just don't see how someone who is new to tarantulas is going to commit to dropping $200-$400 on a species that is difficult to come by these days.


Correct on FNT, that’s where I got mine.


----------



## Jess S (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm in the UK and have been looking for one for a year without luck. I'd even get a sling if I found any.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Liquifin (Aug 6, 2020)

There has been some more H. chilensis juveniles and adults from the recent EU import that was brought into the U.S. but I don't think anyone is going to sell them easily nor for cheap. I always tell people, if you want a certain species that is hard to come by, you need to check on every big online breeder, seller, or vendor and ask them about what species are imported and when the next import or shipment comes in. I don't know everything that gets imported into the U.S. but I do know when some of them do.

It's hard to know value and availability if you're a casual tarantula keeper, so I try to keep every import up-to-date if I can, just so I know when prices are fair and availability is out there. A lot of people buy, but are not aware that sometimes it's just a blatant inflation and a bait hanging right in front of you to just "buy". So be smart about purchases.

Just a random recent tip for the moment that will get outdated soon: Don't buy C. versicolor's for $35+ as there was a huge import of C. versicolor slings brought into the U.S. to quell demand, which there are still a huge surplus out there, but some online vendors are still to greedy to not deflate or lower prices. I don't know who imported them, but that's the word passed down to me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jess S (Aug 6, 2020)

All I'd like to add is the very thing that makes them so endearing to keepers, is a behaviour that could be off-putting to a new, nervous,  former arschnophobe keeper. I'm talking about the reputation chilensis' have for trying to climb out of their enclosures when the lid is opened.

Tlitocatl albopilosus imo are perfect beginner species. Good growth rate, do burrow when young but eventually stay on the surface. Not overly skittish or difficult to rehouse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 6, 2020)

I loved my (what were sold as way back when) Homoeomma sp. "Blue". They were quite beginner friendly. Fairly quick growing, calm.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 6, 2020)

Make no mistake, I adore my Homoeomma chilensis and would be devastated if anything happened to them.
However, for the price tag that they are going for, I would hunt down a juvenile/sub-adult/adult female Grammostola pulchra instead.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Songbirdsingz (Aug 9, 2020)

Vanessa said:


> Make no mistake, I adore my Homoeomma chilensis and would be devastated if anything happened to them.
> However, for the price tag that they are going for, I would hunt down a juvenile/sub-adult/adult female Grammostola pulchra instead.


i actually have done some looking around and I'm definitely considering a pulchra instead!


----------



## viper69 (Aug 9, 2020)

Songbirdsingz said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking about raising another T along with my avic avic. I was wondering if the Chilean Flame Dwarf T is a good one for beginners? I have heard they tend to be quite curious and fun, and most seem docile. I think they are super gorgeous. I know some people aren't dwarf fans, but they're just so darn cute. Anyone raise any of these?
> 
> Would love to see pics of them too!



There is no better species for a beginner.

I’ve raised a few.

They are hard to find now, and used to be super cheap.

All comments you cited are true.

If you get one this is one species where you can’t open the lid, then turn around and get distracted because they almost always walk out within seconds. Fortunately they aren’t speedy













H. chilensis



__ viper69
__ Jun 28, 2020
__ 1
__
homoeomma chilensis




						H. chilensis - suspect female
					
















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis










FrDoc said:


> I dropped $65US over a year ago for a sling that was about 1/8” (3mm).  I have no doubt you could fetch $400 for an 0.1.  Plus, I agree wholeheartedly that these are NOT good first T’s.  Mine has molted twice, is maaaaaybe 1/2”, and still lives in a pill vial.  I must say however, that pill vial is a microcosm of a regular fossorial set up.  The wee beastie has constructed a two entrance burrow system that thankfully can be viewed from the side, VERY cool.


I paid 65$ for an adult female before they were popular. Picked up a sling for 5$

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 9, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> I saw someone selling what looked like an adult female for $400.


Who was this? That’s too much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 10, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Who was this? That’s too much


A private seller a few months ago.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> A private seller a few months ago.


That’s a what, not a who   Is it Austin? He’s the only one I know who is selling them for crazy price.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 11, 2020)

viper69 said:


> That’s a what, not a who   Is it Austin? He’s the only one I know who is selling them for crazy price.


Nope! It wasn't him. But apparently it wasn't too much, because it sold quickly.


----------



## BennyBTamachi (Aug 12, 2020)

nicodimus22 said:


> Let's examine the criteria for what makes a good starter T, and see how H. chilensis does with them:
> 
> -hardy species/tolerant of a new owner's husbandry errors (pass)
> 
> ...


Simply, because I did not use the same criteria as you (more precisely, the growth rate and the price)

(Don't get me wrong, I am not assuming that every beginner is looking for adults only, and they have big budget, that is why I put "if" in my comment)

I give you another example, when I got my T.cyaneolum, it was an adult, and it was a little pricey, yet I consider it more beginner friendly than my T.albopilosus or my A.chalcodes (in my opinion and based on my own set of criteria indeed)

But yes, from your angle you're totally right. It all goes down to individual preferences in the end.


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 12, 2020)

BennyBTamachi said:


> Simply, because I did not use the same criteria as you (more precisely, the growth rate and the price)
> 
> (Don't get me wrong, I am not assuming that every beginner is looking for adults only, and they have big budget, that is why I put "if" in my comment)
> 
> ...


Hmmm...other then inexpensive, I think every point @nicodimus22 made is definitely criteria that should be very very important to a beginner, whether they know it or not.

Beginners generally don't have many T's and a very slow growing T can make the hobby very boring before you even really get started IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> Nope! It wasn't him. But apparently it wasn't too much, because it sold quickly.


Too much at that price- too much = subjective

Compare to the 65$ I paid for my AF, yep too much. Value is always subjective.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Aug 12, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Too much at that price- too much = subjective
> 
> Compare to the 65$ I paid for my AF, yep too much. Value is always subjective.


It's too much to you, but not too much for someone else.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 14, 2020)

CommanderBacon said:


> It's too much to you, but not too much for someone else.


Obviously   Im not concerned with the buyer- they can burn their money to heat their house or buy cocaine for all I care

My point was the price is too high period.

Just because someone is willing to pay for something doesn’t mean the price is a good or fair one.

There’s a difference between a fair price and price gouging/greed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 14, 2020)

viper69 said:


> There’s a difference between a fair price and price gouging/greed


Recent trend in this hobby...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 14, 2020)

viper69 said:


> Obviously   Im not concerned with the buyer- they can burn their money to heat their house or buy cocaine for all I care
> 
> My point was the price is too high period.
> 
> ...


Someone offered me a $100 for a cigarette in a NYC nightclub once, I kid you not. I didn't take it....but the price was not good nor fair no matter how "subjective" you look at it LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 14, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Someone offered me a $100 for a cigarette in a NYC nightclub once, I kid you not. I didn't take it....but the price was not good nor fair no matter how "subjective" you look at it LOL


That’s not what you pay for a cigarette?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 14, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> That’s not what you pay for a cigarette?


The real cost of smoking comes to you later...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smotzer (Aug 14, 2020)

moricollins said:


> The real cost of smoking comes to you later...


For sure I was just being a bit ornery, I don’t even smoke lol but at that price your paying a lot up front and later too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jess S (Aug 14, 2020)

EpicEpic said:


> Someone offered me a $100 for a cigarette in a NYC nightclub once, I kid you not. I didn't take it....but the price was not good nor fair no matter how "subjective" you look at it LOL


I would have definitely sold it to them lol
They obviously got money to burn on burn


----------



## EpicEpic (Aug 14, 2020)

Jess S said:


> I would have definitely sold it to them lol
> They obviously got money to burn on burn


This person wasn't exactly lucid. Not by a longshot hahaha. I dont like taking advantage of people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 15, 2020)

Smotzer said:


> Recent trend in this hobby...


@cold blood and I talk about this often

I feel it started as a matter of routine when H pulchripes was new.

I’ve seen a variety of sellers charging 85$ for certain slings that should be no more than 45$


----------



## wickee (May 7, 2021)

jrh3 said:


> I know a guy, but man they are pricey.


I am seriously looking for another one of these.  Do you still know anyone who might have them or anyone who can get them?   I understand they are pricey.


----------

